# RIP TAMAHL



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

this topic has been written by me on behalf of two good friends, cornsnakeman and alientsian.
its with deep regret that after a big battle that started yesterday morning little tamahl passed away in cornsnakemans hands early this afternoon.....
she was a spirited little fighter but for reasons unbeknown she passed away with a full tummy 
RIP TAMAHL


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*rip*

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AilleantSian (Feb 7, 2006)

after a long day and night yesturday, after the deterioration of tal, got worse from when Cas died, I tryed everything to help Tal get better. 

Unfortantly she just couldnt recover, RIP my baby, you have gone to join your sisters



On a final note, Both Mutt and Mouse have been been fantastic in support, and information. I am so greatful to both of them ... Thanks guys


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Awww poor ickle girl


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Faith. Its just been down hill for you recently so i hope things get better fromnow on.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that RIP


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww sorry to hear  RIP


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

RIP Talamh you did all you could Faith


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

really sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

